# Show us your vintage Steel Rides...



## andyfloyd

Here are my favorites from my collection. Basically my top 4 bikes that I love to ride...

88' Schwinn Premis ( columbus tenax )

88' Schwinn Prelude ( columbus Tenax )

88' Centurion DS Master ( Tange 1 )

76' Peugeot PX10 ( Reynolds 531 DB )


I got the px10 at a yardsale for 45 bucks, Premis on a trade for a Panasonic Touring Deluxe, Prelude I bought from a LBS, and the Centurion I got off CL. Love em all.


----------



## fadetoblack6902

Beautiful prelude, love the colors!


----------



## Bill Silverman

Uh-oh. Vintage steel bike-porn.


----------



## Chombi

I would not call it "Vintage" yet, more like a "Classic" at 28 years old.
My one and only steel bike (I'm more of a classic CF bike fan lately):








My thoroughly modded up 1984 Peugeot PSV.. 19.15 pounds
Owned it since new in college.....it's a keeper!

Chombi


----------



## andyfloyd

That is a beautiful Peugeot Chombi. My PX10 all original weighs 21lbs, both schwinns are in the 22-23lb range and the Centurion is 22.5lb. Not too shabby.  I wanna see some more pics!!


----------



## Quattro_Assi_07

Chombi said:


> I would not call it "Vintage" yet, more like a "Classic" at 28 years old.
> My one and only steel bike (I'm more of a classic CF bike fan lately):
> My thoroughly modded up 1984 Peugeot PSV.. 19.15 pounds
> Owned it since new in college.....it's a keeper!
> Chombi


Beautiful bike. What classic carbon fiber bikes do you own?


----------



## Scooper

Three Paramounts. Front to back: 1940 Emil Wastyn built track Paramount, 1972 fully chromed P15-9 Deluxe Touring Paramount, and 1987 Waterford "Standard" Paramount.


----------



## Quattro_Assi_07

The very first bike I purchased, 1982 Miyata PRO. Still going strong.










1982 Miyata TEAM.










1984 Univega Competizione










1990 Miyata TEAM










1987 Dave Tesch built Specialized Team Allez










1989 Tesch S-22










Early '90s Zullo











1990 Pinarello Montello with rare original Chromonero stem and seatpost. I need to take some current photos of this as it now has Campy C-Record.


----------



## Quattro_Assi_07

Scooper said:


> Three Paramounts. Front to back: 1940 Emil Wastyn built track Paramount, 1972 fully chromed P15-9 Deluxe Touring Paramount, and 1987 Waterford "Standard" Paramount.


Gorgeous Paramounts! I also have a Waterford built Paramount, a 1986 in tri-color red, white and blue. Unfortunately, I don't have any photos of it yet.


----------



## jr59

I do so enjoy seeing Scooper's Paramounts!


----------



## Chombi

Quattro_Assi_07 said:


> Beautiful bike. What classic carbon fiber bikes do you own?


Thanks!,
CF bikes I own?....








1972 Line Seeker (Resto in progress)








1985 Vitus Plus Carbone 7








1986 Alan Record Carbonio

Chombi


----------



## andyfloyd

Scooper thats not even fair bro, haha. Chombi...loving the carbon frame old school. Ive only been in this "game" since May but I plan to aquire a ton of old school goodness. Keep em coming.


----------



## jr59

Here's mine:


----------



## Chombi

Nice C-Record/Delta build on that Merckx, jr59!
I'd like to do a similar build one day, but dang!, the prices of anything Campy C-Record and Delta is just so high these days..... 
Got the Delta Calipers and the C-Record cranks in my stash already, but it kinda stopped there for now till I can afford the rest of the stuff again.... It's actually turning out that it's much harder and more expensive to get the Gruppo together than to find a frame to build up...:cryin:

Chombi


----------



## jr59

Thanks. The brakes are croce d aune, but the rest is C-record.

I paib a very good penny for this bike.Maybe to much, but I wanted it and it WAS NOS when I got it.

Thanks anyway. 

There are a LOT of very nice bikes on this sub-forum.
Me like a lot of them. Your too!


----------



## 2L8COMES2FAST

Sweet ride, just needs a Brooks saddle...


----------



## BacDoc

Some beautiful bicycles in this thread!

A couple of Italian vintage:

1985 Pinarello Tres Cime


















1970's Bottecchia


























Late 1970's or early 1980's Colnago Super










Triple chain rings with pantograph


















1995 Colnago Master Olympic. This was one of the frames that has the extended seat tube and head tube.


























!980's Rossin Record on ebay now with 3 days left. It belongs to a friend and he wants to sell it and my wife will kill me if I bought!


----------



## andyfloyd

I saw that Rossin on ebay. I like it a lot. Love the colors on it.


----------



## atomiclab

Quattro_Assi_07 said:


> Gorgeous Paramounts! I also have a Waterford built Paramount, a 1986 in tri-color red, white and blue. Unfortunately, I don't have any photos of it yet.


nice line up


----------



## quikrick1

*Almost Vintage*

Late 1990s Colnago Tecnos AD14


----------



## zmudshark




----------



## andyfloyd

Another pic of my Prelude....


----------



## Oxtox

zmudshark said:


>


awesome photo...a collection of very nice bikes that all have LEVEL saddles.

kudos to you!


----------



## Fivethumbs

My tribute to Greg Lemond


----------



## bikerjohn64

Wow; so many nice bikes and so very well put together. 
I was bitten this spring with "steel fever" and pick up a '85 Rossin that was a mix of parts. 
I took off everything not Italian and built her back up with Campy and here it is. 
View attachment 265576
View attachment 265577
View attachment 265578
View attachment 265579


----------



## paredown

bikerjohn64 said:


> Wow; so many nice bikes and so very well put together.
> I was bitten this spring with "steel fever" and pick up a '85 Rossin that was a mix of parts.
> I took off everything not Italian and built her back up with Campy and here it is.


Red? Check
Italian? Check
Chrome? Check
Campy? Check

Beautiful!


----------



## Kuma601

WOW...some beautiful rides posted up. 










Chombi that Vitus is gorgeous!


----------



## bikerjohn64

paredown said:


> Red? Check
> Italian? Check
> Chrome? Check
> Campy? Check
> 
> Beautiful!


Thank you. Totally lucked out since I had no idea of this criteria nor of the Rossin name .


----------



## bigbill

Here is my US Team GT. I was built by Mark Nobilette in the early-mid 90's out of fillet brazed True Temper steel. I bought it from a guy on another forum to save it from becoming a hipster fixie. I built it up with some ten speed campy stuff and I just can't get over how well it rides. At one point the original fork was lost and replaced with a crappy carbon one. The previous owner had Nobilette build him a new steel one with the original geometry except with a threadless steerer. I love this bike.


----------



## BacDoc

andyfloyd said:


> Another pic of my Prelude....


Now that is a cool shot!

Where is this?


----------



## BacDoc

Big Bill,

That's a cool shot too!


----------



## Richard

Need to throw a little love to the Brits here. Late '80's (I bought it new in 1988 as a frame stripped for parts) Falcon Victory. Reynolds 531P recently restored with 1995 Campy Record Ti. 

The other is a 1991 NOS Bertoni TSX built with Centaur 10.


----------



## Benzosol

*Chesini UNO X*

Heres my CHESINI Uno X..


----------



## andyfloyd

BacDoc said:


> Now that is a cool shot!
> 
> Where is this?


I live in louisville, ky. Thats downtown. Some artist connected all those frames together, its welded. The wheels even turn on it, very cool piece.


----------



## quikrick1

WOW!! Benzo... The matching seat post and stem... VERY NICE!


----------



## Chombi

I've seen pantographed Delta calipers before, but I never saw them airbrushed(?) ones like that!

Chombi


----------



## karyg

*My 2 rides*

Not the best pictures, but here is my 1987 Rossin. SL tubing. Set up as an SS now, but still my favorite bike. Also my 1990 Paramount OS.


----------



## Matt1986

That Chesini is one of the nicest bikes I've ever seen - the attention to detail is incredible...


----------



## Matt1986

Here's mine:


----------



## TomSin

Very nice Matt. 
That frame is huuuge!!!
Rene


----------



## Matt1986

Haha, yep - 62 (C-C) and fits like a glove!


----------



## Benzosol

Glad, to see you guys enjoys the Chesini. I had been looking for a Uno X for years. Chesini, is known for making some elaborate, well pantographed pieces during this era. I think its a perfect example of the attention to detail, put into high end race machines of the era.


----------



## Benzosol

Great Pinarello. Love the Montello Gun Metal edition....


----------



## JaeP

*Waterford*

Any excuse to post a pic of my Paramount


----------



## andyfloyd

JaeP said:


> Any excuse to post a pic of my Paramount


Is that the original paint or a repaint? Looks really nice!I Like how the airpump matches the toptube.


----------



## JaeP

andyfloyd said:


> Is that the original paint or a repaint? Looks really nice!I Like how the airpump matches the toptube.


Original paint by Joe Bell. It's not an official Schwinn Wheaties team bike though. Here's a pic of my recently acquired '86 Specialized Allez SE (not 3Rensho). The last owner removed most of the stickers except the Specialized "S" behind the seat tube.


----------



## Roger M

Masi Nuova Strada, 1987 or 1988










1973 Motobecane Grand Touring


----------



## orbeamike

Latest acquisition:


----------



## Sharknose

bikerjohn64 said:


> Wow; so many nice bikes and so very well put together.
> I was bitten this spring with "steel fever" and pick up a '85 Rossin that was a mix of parts.
> I took off everything not Italian and built her back up with Campy and here it is.


Did you polish the rear derailleur and crank arms yourself? They look really nice. The derailleur must have been a lot of work to get that shiny.


----------



## bikerjohn64

Sharknose said:


> Did you polish the rear derailleur and crank arms yourself? They look really nice. The derailleur must have been a lot of work to get that shiny.


Thank you. Yes; I used a 6" buffing wheel on a tabletop "grinder" and some polishing compounds. 
The RD wasn't too bad since it comes apart in 4 main parts(it's an adjustable type). I didn't want to but there where some light surface scratches on it when I purchased it running through the etched Campagnolo name. Cheers! John.


----------



## FujiTedII

Nice rides here !


----------



## andyfloyd

Here are some more pics of my Centurion Dave Scott Master, and Schwinn Premis. Love both of these bikes. I think the Shimano Tri-color is one of my fav gruppos


----------



## Matt1986

Yup, I dig Tri-Colour too - the 600 series always seemed to get the more experimental designs (Arabesque, the 'modern' lines of 600EX, the 6400 aero derailleur). That said, I have a guilty liking of Sante too!


----------



## gregroadie

*Colnago Decor*

This is my 96 Colnago Decor Italian princess. Mostly Campy Mirage with Mavic MX4s. Magenta paint with silver. She gives a velvet ride and is solid with Columbus Thron Super tubing.


----------



## andyfloyd

The colors on that Colnago are amazing, I want to find a Colnago so badly.


----------



## human powered

Love the look of the Tesch Allez. How do those two Tesch rides compare? The geometry looks reasonably similar between the two.



> 1987 Dave Tesch built Specialized Team Allez
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1989 Tesch S-22


----------



## aptivaboy

JaeP, nice Allez SE. I have the same year and model, only mine is the mink blue frame with yellow trim. It was my first racing bike. I have a feeling you're going to really enjoy that one!


----------



## Bill Silverman

Some pics of my Dave Moulton Fuso, number 216, original paint job. Most of the parts are Campy Super Record, but I have a soft spot for the "big ears" of the later Campy Chorus caliper brakes. Also tricked out with 3T stem and Cinelli bars and my fave Dia Compe RGC Aero brake levers. Vittoria Corsa CX 

I make a concession for comfort, so I have Selle Italia SLR saddle, which fits my tush, and Look pedals.


----------



## Quattro_Assi_07

human powered said:


> Love the look of the Tesch Allez. How do those two Tesch rides compare? The geometry looks reasonably similar between the two.


Both are quick handling bikes, just point and go, but both very stable. The S-22 is noticeably stiffer but still comfortable for longer distances. Both are great riding bikes but if I had to chose between the two, I'd had to pick the S-22.


----------



## SantaCruz

*This thread needs more DeRosa*

I can't top Zmudshark but here's mine.


----------



## High Gear

I forgot this one...


----------



## JaeP

*This thread needs more 'Nag*



aptivaboy said:


> JaeP, nice Allez SE. I have the same year and model, only mine is the mink blue frame with yellow trim. It was my first racing bike. I have a feeling you're going to really enjoy that one!


Thanks Aptiva. My Allez rides much butter (even at 21lbs) with toobies. Speaking of toobies . . . here is a pic of my Colnago Export. On a ride some youngsters in the peloton actually asked me if my pedals worked.


----------



## aptivaboy

_On a ride some youngsters in the peloton actually asked me if my pedals worked. _

They clearly need to be flogged with some wet rim tape.


----------



## martinrjensen

*Trek TX900*

don't have this bike anymore. I didn't ride it for a year so I sold it (rule of the house). I kind of wish I kept it now that I look at it again. I had it powder coated then painted the lugs with auto touchup spray and trimmed them out. it's running 8 spd and tubular tires.


----------



## mj3200

*PDM Concorde*

Shown before but worth another glance I think........................


----------



## davcruz

mj3200 said:


> Shown before but worth another glance I think........................


More pics of this beauty please! I am working on my PDM Concorde also, need a cassette, chain and cables at this point to be ride-able. Neo-retro build with Campy Chorus 10.


----------



## TomSin

mj3200 said:


> Shown before but worth another glance I think........................


That is a thing of beauty. Well done mj3200...very nice job.


----------



## mj3200

davcruz said:


> More pics of this beauty please! I am working on my PDM Concorde also, need a cassette, chain and cables at this point to be ride-able. Neo-retro build with Campy Chorus 10.


There are more pictures here. Scroll down about half way.......

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/retro-classic/pdm-concorde-155729.html


----------



## mj3200

*Peugeot 753*

Been posted before but still worthy of that second look...........................


----------



## JaeP

*Thread Dredge*

Does my '99 Schwinn Peloton count as vintage steel?


----------



## aptivaboy

Purty. I have a 60th Anniversary Paramount in a similar paint scheme. 

Your's is pre-2000 steel and has downtube shifters. It's vintage in my book. That's just my personal view, though. The odd thing is, a lot of '80s and '90s carbon and aluminum can be viewed as vintage nowadays, too. I remember when the first Kestrel came out. I feel so old...


----------



## FatGut1

1998 Campione - 8 Speed Campy Mirage/Daytona

Now has a Cinelli Alter stem.


----------



## High Gear

Nice bike. What tubing did they use for that tiged frame? Also, did you find a good cover for the Alter?



FatGut1 said:


> 1998 Campione - 8 Speed Campy Mirage/Daytona
> 
> Now has a Cinelli Alter stem.


----------



## FatGut1

Dedacciai Chromo

Still looking for a cover. They are more than the stem. 

Actually raced this thing a couple of weeks ago in a TT category for older bikes.


----------



## High Gear

FatGut1 said:


> Dedacciai Chromo
> 
> Still looking for a cover. They are more than the stem.
> 
> Actually raced this thing a couple of weeks ago in a TT category for older bikes.


I'll always have a want for a Bianchi......I don't know if it's the color or it's history that draws me to the name. I wish my wifes EL OS bianchi fit me. I always have my eye open for a 61..... PM me if you see one.








l-


----------



## eurus10

*hi there*



Chombi said:


> I would not call it "Vintage" yet, more like a "Classic" at 28 years old.
> My one and only steel bike (I'm more of a classic CF bike fan lately):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My thoroughly modded up 1984 Peugeot PSV.. 19.15 pounds
> Owned it since new in college.....it's a keeper!
> 
> Chombi


OOHH nearly like mine i love it..........tom


----------



## brewster

mj3200 said:


> Been posted before but still worthy of that second look...........................



Most worthy. Thanks for sharing. :thumbsup:


----------



## mattheis

^ Aluminum C-Whale...shhh :wink:


----------



## dialbill

Beautiful bike


----------



## axel23

*1986 Vitus 979*

This all-aluminum frame was the lightest of its time. Mine is equipped with all Campagnolo Super Record and weighs just over 18lbs. What impresses me most is the smoothness of the loose bearings in the bottom bracket and hubs. It's interesting to see how much more drag there is in cartridge systems and with freehubs. Bottom line is that you get screaming fast descents. There's a lot to be said for the simplicity of old-school components. While the Vitus frame doesn't have the elegance of the steel Columbus tube sets, with their hand-brazed lugs, it's a fun and responsive ride.


----------



## [email protected]

This is my current retro project although Im only staying retro on the frame everything else is going to be modern.

The frame as shown with racing tab etc but the paint job doesnt look typical of Rossin, the transfers were applied at a later date by the looks of it as they are not well placed. Has anyone seen a Rossin with this style of paint and top tube setup ? (Note the cable guides are on the side of the top tube)



The rest of the bike is standard Rossin Team/Record with full chrome forks front and 1/2 chrome rear stays, "R" cutout in BB, 80's cable guides under the BB, Pentagon "R" on brake bridge, "R" cutout on Lug.

View attachment 272600
View attachment 272601
View attachment 272602
View attachment 272603
View attachment 272604
View attachment 272605
View attachment 272606





I was originally going to get this resprayed all red as per the Verandelux Team frame I had originally back in the 80's when I first started racing but this paint scheme is growing on me.


----------



## proline69

Beautiful bikes , hope to contribute soon


----------



## hutchtrickstar

Sweet rides.


----------



## sante pollastri

here are some of my classic end vintage bikes that I frequently ride,much more than my modern bikes.
1981 Cinelli supercorsa
View attachment 273736
View attachment 273737

early 90's De Rosa professional slx
View attachment 273739

90's De Rosa slx new with diamon shapede chainstays
View attachment 273740

1991 Zullo TVM,columbus EL OS
View attachment 273742

1999 Tommasini tecnoextra,columbus nemo for Tommasini and Shimano 25th
View attachment 273743

2000 Colnago master x-light 
View attachment 273744

the best,early 1980's Telavio made by Pino Morroni,updated with modern group and wheels.
View attachment 273745
View attachment 273747

2006 Bertoletti sella ronda,columbus spirit,campagnolo red record groupset
View attachment 273748
View attachment 273749

the perfect ride....2010 Colnago master with Campagnolo red record group-set
View attachment 273751
View attachment 273750

1998 Pegoretti palosanto
View attachment 273753
View attachment 273752

2001 Somec Columbus altec2,my aluvintage with steel fork
View attachment 273754

for all pleasure ride,now updated with a 175mm s.record crankset,my minimum crank lenght to ride a bike,also if is about 30 years younger then this beautiful bike
View attachment 273757
View attachment 273758


----------



## High Gear

What? You don't own a Rossin too? Obviously you are one with great taste in bikes. WOW!



sante pollastri said:


> here are some of my classic end vintage bikes that I frequently ride,much more than my modern bikes.
> 1981 Cinelli supercorsa
> View attachment 273736
> View attachment 273737
> 
> early 90's De Rosa professional slx
> View attachment 273753
> View attachment 273752
> 
> 2001 Somec Columbus altec2,my aluvintage with steel fork
> View attachment 273754
> 
> for all pleasure ride,now updated with a 175mm s.record crankset,my minimum crank lenght to ride a bike,also if is about 30 years younger then this beautiful bike
> View attachment 273757
> View attachment 273758


----------



## sante pollastri

sorry,High Gear,you are correct,one of the my holy grail is a ghibli,or a track,or both...
Mario Rossin was a great.


----------



## High Gear

BTW, that SOMEC is killer. Defiantly on my "want list"



sante pollastri said:


> sorry,High Gear,you are correct,one of the my holy grail is a ghibli,or a track,or both...
> Mario Rossin was a great.


----------

